# Should heating be set at 15c if away over winter



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Hi

Going away in a couple of weeks for 4 days, would it be best to leave the heating on constantly at say 15c just in case there is a cold snap? 

What do others do if away over winter?
Thanks


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

Mine is on ECO via google nest when I'm away, it's set to 6°C just to protect from frost.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

What's your concern Andy, is it burst pipes ETC?.

I've never left heating on while away any time of year but I have always lived in very well insulated houses.


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

With the price of energy these days it might be cheaper to set fire to some £20 notes!
Have a look at the weather forcast before you go and then decide on the temperature to be set. I turn the hot water off and the thermostat down to around 10 degrees when we go skiing.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Pipes are lagged but thinking it might be wise to leave it on low just in case, I know gas is expensive at the moment but has to be cheaper than risking a burst pipe in winter.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Mac- said:


> Mine is on ECO via google nest when I'm away, it's set to 6°C just to protect from frost.


Mine is same as yours but i use Tado. Its off half of the week and i turn it on real for coming home.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'd leave it at 15 degrees, maybe a little higher just to keep things ticking over, if it stays mild then your quid's in if that makes sense .


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

Most “smart” thermostats have a 7 degree minimum for room-side frost protection, but that can lead to high internal humidity/condensation/damp in some situations if rooms are left to cool down to this level. 

I tend to stick with 10-12 degrees as my non-occupied setpoint for the majority of installations unless the customers are particularly keen to just go for insurance specified minimums (again usually 7 degrees if they have had burst pipes in winter before).


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

The cost difference between dropping the temp to 10'C and then reheating to normal after 4 days, compared to dropping it to 15'c, and dropping to 20'C are pretty minimal over such a short time period.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

We have ours on all the time around 15 degrees. Its actually cheaper to just let it tick over than keeping it boosting from cold. 
Well insulated 4 bed house we are less than £60 a month just for gas. 
Its the summer that kills us as we have air con in the house.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I've never left ours on at all when away. Pipes are lagged, loft insulated etc.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

We leave it ticking over on 15 degrees in the night and when we are not here.
It’s cheaper than frozen pipes, damp and a cold bourse when you come home, from 15 to 20 goes quickly, from 4 to 20 takes forever.
The thing is, if it is mild, the heating hardly comes on, when the temperature drops substantial, it will fire up, but not as much as when you are home as no doors get opened. 
I never gamble, bad weather can be here this time of year at the drop of a hat.


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

ours is set to 16deg, if we switched it off, it would take our house AGES to warm up again.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

When we’re away ours is set to 7 degrees, we have hive so I just turn it up a few hours before we should be home


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm an HVAC controls engineer to trade, and I always treat my house as I do with a customers commercial property.

We usually have 3 stages of frost protection, but we have a lot more sensor and software installed than a domestic installation. 
1st stage is Outside air 3 Degc, valves open and pumps operate to keep water circulating
2nd Stage is immersion - 15 Degc, as above but this doesn't disable until the return temp achieves or surpasses 35 DegC (most modern boilers do this to protect the boiler, but not the pipe work at the other end of the house) 
3rd is the internal fabric.
Fabric protection is always set at 12DegC. 

However, if we are talking Night Set back (to aid the heating of the house when occupied etc. usually common is slow heat buildings or UFH) then 15 - 16 Deg C is recommended. I must say, I have mine set at 16 as its an old sandstone house and can take an age to heat.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

We never leave heating on when we go away.
We won't be there...


----------



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

I have just inherited a property after FIL passed away and while speaking to the insurers they insisted that while there is nobody in the property the heating must be set at 15 deg, so check the small print if you are unsure.


----------

